

Angry Birds: 1 Million Downloads in 1 Day (on Android) - donaq
http://phandroid.com/2010/10/17/angry-birds-1-million-downloads-in-1-day/

======
sandipc
I'd be really interested to see how their in-game ads are doing. The ads are a
little odd - a rectangular admob box at the bottom right of the screen during
the game.

~~~
donaq
Yes, it is rather an odd position to put an ad, though as a user, I like that
it's not intrusive, of course.

